# Where to get rid of unwanted fish?



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

Is there a pet store that will take unwanted fish? my buddy bought 4 convicts and ended up with like 30-40, where can he give them away to? anyone want to take 30 convicts?? pm me if you want free convicts


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Island Pets in Richmond takes fish usually.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

I wish i had a cichlid tank, i would have taken all of them, how did he end up with so many lol he bought em?


----------



## JasonR (Jan 22, 2014)

I doubt he would have bought them all. Convict cichlids breed like crazy. 

I also returned some fish to IPU, I would give them a call first to see if the are accepting fish.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have recieved and given free fish/plants from others here.

I think you may get replies here to rehome your fish.

Good luck


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Agree with Mike. Put an ad in the classifieds for them, probably be gone in no time.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I can always use some babies if you are giving them away.


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

They are all pretty big, from big to medium to small, mostly big and medium ones... A forum member said he will take them all so its going to him..


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

island pets in richmond will take them !


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Some peoe will use them as feeders.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Let me know if the other guy doesnt show up, ill take them all


----------



## JasonR (Jan 22, 2014)

mikebike said:


> I have recieved and given free fish/plants from others here.
> 
> I think you may get replies here to rehome your fish.
> 
> Good luck


Mike is right, should have mentioned members as well. Anyways I hope all of them find a good home.


----------

